# Ultegra Di2 Delivery Date?



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been told that consumers and small builders can expect Ultegra Di2 groups around October. Anyone have any other information about when these sets will be in user hands?


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Have you checked this artivle yet (over in right pane of page)? Its all I found too.
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/dealercamp-2011-ultegra-di2-finally-lands-in-north-america


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks -- that is the most current information I have seen


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

As far as information that has trickled, open market sets will be available in small quantities late Oct / early Nov. As for their "small" , don't have an exact quantification for it. But expect something like the local distributor ordering 1000 sets and getting 300 of the sort ... 

The 'tier 1' big manufacturers like Trek, Specialized, Giant etc, etc will get the first cut of the early first mass production batches, the remainder to trickle onto to the open market and smaller manufacturers ... 

Expect greater availability a month or so later I think.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

That time period (early Nov) seems to tie in with availability of full Ui2 bikes starting in the US (from reading other threads here).


----------



## Thrasher007 (Aug 13, 2011)

2012 Giant tcr advance will have Ultegra Di2.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I was told December. Talked to shimano a couple of days ago. Had some other questions and the gentleman mentioned Dec.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Now I was told October 10th.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

It'll depend in what part of the world you're located too, I suspect.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

According to Neuvation, the factories will be getting the parts around the end of September. You can then add in how long it takes to build up bikes, accumulate enough inventory for a shipment, ship them to your country, and get them in stock at the LBS. My guess is that for major manufacturers they will be here in time for christmas.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wrench Science told me October.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm, I've just been advised that apart from a handful of early issue bikes in week 40-something the majority of availability will be week 6 of 2012 due to supply problems from Shimano.
Doesn't look good for group set availability...


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Hmmm, I've just been advised that apart from a handful of early issue bikes in week 40-something the majority of availability will be week 6 of 2012 due to supply problems from Shimano.
> Doesn't look good for group set availability...


Who advised you with this news?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Giant bike availability now not until early 2012....


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Talked to my LBS, they contacted Shimano and was told FD will not be available until Nov. Looks like the Dec. date that I was told by Shimano is more accurate. Oh well maybe a nice xmas gift to myself or just wait for v2 DA Di2. Not having the problems with my SRAM force FD at the moment.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I visited my favorite shop here in Taichung, Taiwan on Thursday night and the shop owner was about 2/3 done with an Ultegra Di2 set up on a Pinarello. Looked nice and orderly, but I don't like how they have rearranged the levers. The trade-off so that the brake lever does not rotate laterally is having an additional lever behind the brake lever. The contact patch between your finger and the shift lever is not that big. It seems that you could make a mistake and shift in the wrong direction fairly easily.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Still vaporware. Suppose to be in stock on the 24th. No word yet.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

I did warn you


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, You did! I try and tell LBS but their computers say otherwise.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

In one LBS today I saw a Giant with U Di2 ... they also said they could order the group now. My builder says "any day now."


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Performance has it listed as Dec. now.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Wrench Science got the Ultegra Di2 group in stocks for many weeks. Last Friday I spoke to a rep at Wrench Science regarding the Ultegra Di2 group and was told they got a couple of sets in stock.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

88,

Nothing on their website. Got any links?

Norm


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Norm,

Please call 866-497-3624 and ask for Tim!!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Emails from Wiggle in the UK told me my order for Ultegra Di2 parts had been delayed to early March 2012 :-(( then I get a new email this morning telling me my order had been filled and will be shipped today

Now jumping for joy, new toys to play with for Christmas, talk about going from a low to a high!


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Great news (especially getting it shipped before 5th December cut-off) - let us know what you think once you get it.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

What's the December 5 cut-off date you speak about?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Last postal date for International Airmail (from UK to here) that's guaranteed to make it before the holidays.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Last postal date for International Airmail (from UK to here) that's guaranteed to make it before the holidays.


Never even thought about the Christmas rush, Wiggle have normally always arrived in 5-10 days but maybe it will be delayed a bit this time of year.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine is on the bike and last and the build is complete. Apparently, there are some supply issues with the different lengths of wire cable and that is one source of limited availability.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

This is getting so frustrating, the battery arrived yesterday, still awaiting everything else.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Cut.Aussie said:


> This is getting so frustrating, the battery arrived yesterday, still awaiting everything else.


I hear you ... been waiting since it was announced in June ... However, it is worth the wait!


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Pics & reviews when finished please. Glad yours is all arriving now.
I'm getting a demo ride on a TCR 0 on the weekend and that will determine if I go for Ultegra Di2 in 2012 (I already have a bike on pre-order for March delivery) or cancel and wait until 2013 model year for the next revision Di2 or even EPS....

UPDATE: Rode Ultegra Di2 today and really liked it. Very easy to go from Campag to Di2. Also tried mechanical DA for the first time and reckon I'd take Ultegra Di2 over it (the shifting part at least).
You're gonna love it!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

This is like some kind of sadistic torture, I now have a battery and the left and right levers. talk about being drip feed! I'm hoping the rest will turn up in the mail this week.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Just helped a friend set up his at the bike shop yesterday. (No I don't work there, but mechs weren't too familiar with Di2 setup and they are my good friends, so helped them sort out the wiring in 10minutes flat)The wiring was much simpler to handle compared to DA. But overall, the FD and RD looked a little clunky compared to the DA. 

Performance wise, the rear felt almost the same, but very, very, very marginally slower comparatively. Almost imperceptible unless have a DA Di2 for direct comparison. But the FD was noticeable. Though already much better compared to most FD shifting out there. 

Locally, the distributors on my side of the planet have issues with parts too. They have something like 20 or so sets sitting the warehouse waiting for the harnesses !


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I have only a out 80 miles on my U Di2, but here are my first impressions:

1) at first, I missed the feedback, but I am getting over it with more miles.
2) the shifting is very smooth
3) being able to shift under load is more of an asset than I thought it would be
4) learning how much pressure it takes to shift has sorted itself out after the initial 30 miles or so --- it is easier without gloves, but this time of year it has taken some experience to get the shifting pressure right.
5) would I do it again? Yep --- it is not a night and day difference, but there are some subtle differences than can make a qualitative difference in the riding experience if it works for you and it does for me.

Pics and more to come ...




Sven_Nijs said:


> Pics & reviews when finished please. Glad yours is all arriving now.
> I'm getting a demo ride on a TCR 0 on the weekend and that will determine if I go for Ultegra Di2 in 2012 (I already have a bike on pre-order for March delivery) or cancel and wait until 2013 model year for the next revision Di2 or even EPS....
> 
> UPDATE: Rode Ultegra Di2 today and really liked it. Very easy to go from Campag to Di2. Also tried mechanical DA for the first time and reckon I'd take Ultegra Di2 over it (the shifting part at least).
> You're gonna love it!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Pics & reviews when finished please. Glad yours is all arriving now.
> I'm getting a demo ride on a TCR 0 on the weekend and that will determine if I go for Ultegra Di2 in 2012 (I already have a bike on pre-order for March delivery) or cancel and wait until *2013 model year for the next revision Di2 or even EPS....*
> 
> UPDATE: Rode Ultegra Di2 today and really liked it. Very easy to go from Campag to Di2. Also tried mechanical DA for the first time and reckon I'd take Ultegra Di2 over it (the shifting part at least).
> You're gonna love it!


Timing is this Spring for EPS and essentially no learning curve...


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

metalheart said:


> I have only a out 80 miles on my U Di2, but here are my first impressions:
> 
> 1) at first, I missed the feedback, but I am getting over it with more miles.
> 2) the shifting is very smooth
> ...


Pretty much summed up my thoughts after an hour or so test ride. It is really nice and if I could have got the bike I wanted, when I wanted, in a colour I liked I would have but it seems I can't, so I won't.



flatlander_48 said:


> Timing is this Spring for EPS and essentially no learning curve...


Have already decided to cancel the order for the new bike so will have time to weigh up my options over the coming months.


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

Sven_Nijs said:


> Pics & reviews when finished please. Glad yours is all arriving now.
> I'm getting a demo ride on a TCR 0 on the weekend and that will determine if I go for Ultegra Di2 in 2012 (I already have a bike on pre-order for March delivery) or cancel and wait until 2013 model year for the next revision Di2 or even EPS....
> 
> UPDATE: Rode Ultegra Di2 today and really liked it. Very easy to go from Campag to Di2. Also tried mechanical DA for the first time and reckon I'd take Ultegra Di2 over it (the shifting part at least).
> You're gonna love it!


Hi Sven, if you were to buy a new bike with either a complete Ultegra Di2 or mechanical DA group, which would you choose? Tony


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

tonyn said:


> Hi Sven, if you were to buy a new bike with either a complete Ultegra Di2 or mechanical DA group, which would you choose? Tony


Ultegra Di2 or even Dura Ace Di2 if I could afford it.

My opinion based purely on an hour or so (total) with both group sets and coming from many years on Record 10spd. 

With Ultegra Di2 it was 'click = shift'. 
I described it to my wife as akin to a computer mouse click. Simple, hugely effective but not much 'interaction'. Also agree with reviewers that say it would be difficult to use with big winter gloves (not an issue here in Sydney).

With mechanical DA it was 'push the lever a bit with no feel then reach engagement and get the shift'.
It seemed like there was a dead spot in the lever travel where there was no resistance and nothing happened. With Record I'm used to feeling resistance from the start all the way to that final click. It worked nicely but no comparison to Di2.

Don't know if that makes sense but that's the best I can describe it.


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Sven,

Makes sense. I think Di2 will evolve considerably over the next few years. Reviews are that the new Ultrgra Di2 is nearly as good as the older DA Di2 but the cost is significantly lower. I just ordered a new Moots RSL with the Ultegra Di2 but will likely upgrade the rings and brakes to DA. Thanks for your advice. Tony


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice bike. I don't think you'll regret it!


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

After my first few miles I was luke warm, but pleased with the u Di2 as noted in my post above. After much more riding in a more diverse set of shifting conditions, I am more enthusiastic. Shifting under load to various big/small ring combinations made a believer out of me and I am happy I spent the extra for the U Di2 group.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Sat 17 Dec 11 update.
I have now received everything I ordered except the battery holder which has shipped but is probably delayed by the xmas mail, however the main rear wiring harness is still on back order and no promised shipped date although Wiggle did say promise was 7 to 9 days thought I'm not sure I believe that.
Kind of annoying to be delayed by a simple bit of wiring harness :-(


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Cut.Aussie said:


> Sat 17 Dec 11 update.
> I have now received everything I ordered except the battery holder which has shipped but is probably delayed by the xmas mail, however the main rear wiring harness is still on back order and no promised shipped date although Wiggle did say promise was 7 to 9 days thought I'm not sure I believe that.
> Kind of annoying to be delayed by a simple bit of wiring harness :-(


Shimano Australia have been Tweeting that all the gear is available here now so if the harness becomes the only item holding you up, local supply may be an option?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I now have every part except the rear cable harness. Originally I ordered this from Chain Reaction but it's still on back order with no promise by date so I found that Wiggle had only the Long cables (1000mm) in stock (even though I want the short) so I ordered from Wiggle and while shipped on 21/12 it's still somewhere in the post and my guess won't get delivered before the New Year now.

I'll probably have to short the long cable set up as I ride a Small size frameset but that's not an issue for me. Just the waiting is killing me, even order a new set of FSA bars to try because I'm bored :-(


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

no cables available locally?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

From what I can find out, no, and probably not before Feb / March


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

Cut.Aussie said:


> From what I can find out, no, and probably not before Feb / March


Looking @ shimano webshop here in australia ,they have 300, 500,700 and 950mm wire kits in stock.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

setonz said:


> Looking @ shimano webshop here in australia ,they have 300, 500,700 and 950mm wire kits in stock.


As a poor member of the cycling public I of course can't access the Shimano webshop site so have to depend on on what my local bike shops and Shimano Australia will tell me.

I tried so hard to order a Ultegra Di2 upgrade kit here in Australia when they were first officially announced, I spent time on the Shimano stand at the Sydney bike show talking with the Shimano reps who made it plainly clear that all initial shipments into Australia were pre-sold way into 2012, I tried through the up-market dealer where I purchased my LOOK bike from, again no help, then through other bike shops here in Sydney, all no help.

Is it no wonder that customers get frustrated, not only do we get charged 200-400% more for the privilege of buying locally and supporting a local business but we get crap service and support as well.

You wonder why the likes of online shops such as Chain Reaction, Wiggle, PBK, Ribble etc are so growing so big, it's pretty obvious really.

Bike shops in Sydney only seem to be interested in selling $300 - $600 city bikes or cheap "mountain" bikes, heaven forbid you should want to spend $3000+ on a bike and get some kind of support.

End of my rant.


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

email bikenbean in melbourne, maybe you can get better service through them than your current LBS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Setonz for the heads up on Bikenbean in Melb. never heard of them before. I take it they sell coffee as well? Took at look at their website and bookmarked for future reference.

As all have paid for all parts now, I just need to be patient and sit back for another week or so and i'm sure the part will arrive and then I can have the pleasure of installing it my log, should just be in time for the hottest part of the year in Sydney so no excuses for not going out an sweating off a couple of kilo's.


----------



## Saxoplay (Jan 6, 2012)

Does the Di2 still allow skipping gears when shifting? Right now with my 105 setup, I move the shift level a little and shift a gear at a time or I can move it a lot and shift several gears at at time.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

ummm .. not sure what you mean but here is my experience ... when I am going up a short steep hill, I can change from je big to small ring and smaller tooth to bigger tooth cogs in the rear faster than I could with my previous 105 shifters ... it just means that I can shift faster to more usable gearing on hills than I could with 105, which I was and am quite pleased with. The differences are qualatative and might not make difference to everyone, but they are substantial for my riding experience.... i am only pleased with the di2 experience


----------



## tt-01 mamba (Dec 23, 2011)

+1 for bikenbean, 
They've got a wonderful shop and I'm lucky enough for them to be my LBS,


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

My UDi2 group just arrived at my LBS. I'm just waiting on my Foundry Auger Disc Cyclocross frame to arrive at the end of January!


----------

